
Obama's 'internet kill switch' - _grrr
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11736545
======
scrrr
_"By the time Skynet became self-aware it had spread into millions of computer
servers across the planet. Ordinary computers in office buildings, dorm rooms;
everywhere. It was software; in cyberspace. There was no system core; it could
not be shutdown."_

